# Change Installation Drive from C to D (VMWare Server)



## robaldo (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi,

I'm running Server 2003 and when I have set it up, I created the C: drive at around 5.3GB to install windows which left me with 143GB to use as my D drive.

I changed my CD drive from D to E to enable me to use D for my hard drive (143gb)

When attempting to insall VMWare Server, it automatically is trying to insall to the C drive and gives me no option to change the destination, so it's telling me there isnt enough space for me to install the program.
I've done a google search and came across changing the following in my registry.

I've done the below, rebooted and tried to insall again still with no luck.

Is there a way i can install it on my D drive or am I basically out of luck? I've also tried to find if its possible for me to make my 2 partitions back to 1 again but cannot find a way.


```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion
Changed ProgramFilesDir to D: install of C:
```


----------



## robaldo (Feb 6, 2003)

I have installed another program which didnt prompt me where to install, this automatically installed on the D drive.
Tried VMWare server again, and it wont work


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

A ~5GB system partitions is way, way too small. It's not adequate for even just the OS. Some programs will simply not give you an option as to where to install them. I would think VMWare Server would, but ultimately, the partition is too small. You'll run into problems just patching Windows.


----------



## robaldo (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks for the info.

In the end, I borrowed a program to merge the partitions into 1 C drive.
The odd thing was, when I then ran the VMWare server installation, it got passed the above error and asked me for the installtion path, which was then set to D:\Program Files by default which is a little annoying!


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok. The thing with VMWare Server is that some components need to be installed into the Windows Directory, which probably resides on your C drive. The majority of the software can, of course, be installed on any other drive. 

IIRC, it also uncompresses its installer to the Temp directory which is probably on your C drive.


----------

